# How to get in to USC/NYU/Chapman film production.



## jessedecoste (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post and i was very impressed by how helpful everyone on this forum is. Im graduating in 2011 and i was wondering what qualities/experience/material most film production majors us to get accepted into those three schools, USC film production especially. I want to know what will serve me well in applying as i'm currently considering filmmaking as one of my options, and these are my top three choices. Also, what are the scholarships and application processes like?
Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, Jesse.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, there is no formula for getting in to film school.  You just need to keep learning, and find new stories any way you can.  Make films, do good in school, watch a lot of movies...these are all smart things to do.

Best of luck.


----------



## jessedecoste (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks jayimess. Youve been a lot of help to everyone. How are you liking USC (as a general experience)? Is it what you thought it would be?
How are the films?

Thanks, Jesse


----------

